# Kashmir - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just wondering if you have any specific guitars with certain tuning like DADGAD. I know there are a few Zep tunes I want to learn that use that tuning. But I hate retuning my guitar all the time.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Labour of love or a tune up for the lab?


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Just wondering if you have any specific guitars with certain tuning like DADGAD. I know there are a few Zep tunes I want to learn that use that tuning. But I hate retuning my guitar all the time.


great question...i think that would be a great idea, however i don't keep any on my guitars in an altered tuning on a regular basis. I probably would keep one in DADGAD while learning a tune in that tuning and not worry too much because i'm lowering the tension on the neck. Open E i would probably never leave a guitar in. Thanks so much for checking this out!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

fretzel said:


> Labour of love or a tune up for the lab?


thanks for the interest...it's a vid i shot awhile back and wanted to post. I've made a case for LLB doing LZ for awhile and we seem to get stopped at vocals. I think a female vocal would be LLB only real choice, and if done with integrity most folks wouldn't mind perhaps.

FWIW...i'm no longer working with LLB, it was a great 5 plus years but so many other musical goals and ideas never got my time because it was all consuming for me working up material for the next project. 

hope all is good, your friend, dale.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just bumping to say I've been in DADGAD mode for the last 2 nights on the Seagull. Currently learning Kashmir. Main thing I've been doing though is just messing around with what I know on standard tuning. Quite a bit easier than I thought at first. I come from Scottish stock with Pipes and a lot of Scottish music in the family so it seems totally natural. It's also really cool to relearn the neck that you're so familiar with in a totally different way. It's opened up a number of ideas that had been lost for a long tome. Yes...theory CAN get in the way for certain things. But I still learned the D Maj scale in the open position for the basics.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

great post!


----------

